

Initial Impressions Of The New Myspace - lewisflude
http://lewisflude.com/2012/12/05/initial-impressions-of-the-new-myspace/

======
swader
I'm more worried about licensing issues, as mentioned here:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/104771776404197897488/posts/HAik...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/104771776404197897488/posts/HAikSmw2SZV)

I actually bought a VPN service and am now paying $7 per month to fake being
in San Francisco, when I would have much rather given MySpace that money.

~~~
lewisflude
Will look into this. Scary stuff.

